# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Irani e Siria në një front kundër SHBA.

## BlueBaron

*Lindja e Mesme në prag të luftës. Libani në zi për ish-kryeministrin. Teherani e Damasku bëjnë aleancë.* 

_Irani e Siria deklaruan se do të bashkohen në një front kundër kërcënimeve të SHBA-së pas tensionimit të situatës në Lindjen e Mesme. Ndërkohë, Libani ka përcjellë për në banesën e fundit ish-kryeministrin e vrarë të hënën, mes skenave kaotike dhe akuzave kundër Sirisë._

Irani dhe Siria bashkohen në një front kundër SHBA-së. Situata në Lindjen e Mesme është tensionuar tej mase dje kur dy vendet e akuzuara nga Uashingtoni për armë bërthamore e mbështetje të terrorizmit vendosën të përballojnë së bashku kërcënimet nga përtej detit. Ndërsa Libani ka përcjellë për në banesën e fundit ish-kryeministrin, Rafik al-Hariri, mes skenave kaotike dhe akuzuave kundë Sirisë, Irani nuk ka ngurruar të ofrojë ndihmë për vendin e akuzuar. "Ne jemi të gatshëm ta ndihmojmë Sirinë nga të gjitha pikëpamjet për t'u përballur me kërcënimet," tha Mohammad Reza Aref, zëvendëspresidenti i Iranit pas një takimi me kryeministrin sirian, Naji al-Otari. Të dy vendet janë vënë aktualisht nën presionin e madh të SHBA-së. Uashingtoni e akuzon Teheranin se kërkon të prodhojë armë bërthamore. Ndërsa tensionet mes Amerikës dhe Sirisë janë përshkallëzuar që nga vrasja e ish-kryeministrit libanez. Opozita si dhe populli libanez ka akuzuar Sirinë për sulmin me autobombë kundër ish-kryeministrit në Bejrut, por qeveria siriane nuk e ka pranuar këtë. Ndërkohë, SHBA ka tërhequr me urgjencë ambasadoren nga Siria në shenjë proteste ndaj sulmit, edhe pse nuk e ka akuzuar Damaskun drejtpërsëdrejti. Tani Uashingtoni po shqyrton mundësinë e vendosjes së sanksioneve të reja ndaj Sirisë për shkak të refuzimit të saj për tërheqjen e rreth 14 mijë trupave nga Libani. Akuzat e SHBA-së ndaj Sirisë nuk kanë lidhje vetëm me vrasjen e ish-kryeministrit libanez, por edhe me rrezikun që ajo paraqet si një vend që mbështet terrorizmin, sipas Uashingtonit. Siria nuk është në listën e zezë të SHBA-së, por gjithnjë është konsideruar si "kandidate" për këtë listë për pozitës së saj si vend mysliman sunit dhe "dorës së fortë" që ka në rajonin e Lindjes së Mesme. Siria akuzohet gjithashtu për mbështetjen e përkrahësve të Sadam Huseinit gjatë luftës së drejtuar nga amerikanët në Irak.

----------


## Kryeplaku

skuthi_vogel mire bere qe e solle kete teme ketu, biles sa me shume dite kalojne me e rendesishme do behet. Fatkeqsisht njerezit i vejne me shume rendesi luftes sesa paqes qe duhet te krijojme te gjithe sebashku per te shpetuar planetin Toke. As Cunami nuk duket se zgjoi dike (mesa di une cunami shkaktoi me shume viktima sesa Bin Ladeni dhe Homeiniu se bashku). 
Megjithate edhe une tek "njerezit" hy, pra dua s'dua me terheqin vemendjen keto budallalliqet qe na servilosin mediat mengjes,dreke,darke (e pranoj vet)! Keshtu do doja te te te bej dy pyetje ty, por po deshi edhe dikush tjeter te pergjigjet do e lexoj : 1) Eshte e lehte te besosh se ne nje moment qe SHBA e ka futur Sirine ne cdo liste te zeze dhe i'a ka sjellur ushtrine ne kufi, do ndermerrte Siria nje akt te tille ne Liban ? 2) Kur Sirine e kane vecuar gjithandej, per shkak te SHBAs dhe te fqinjeve qe ka, dhe rethohet nga dy shtete luftedashese si Izraeli dhe Turqia nuk eshte llogjike qe te bahkpunoje me Iranin ?

----------


## [xeni]

> 2) Kur Sirine e kane vecuar gjithandej, per shkak te SHBAs dhe te fqinjeve qe ka, dhe rethohet nga dy shtete luftedashese si Izraeli dhe Turqia nuk eshte llogjike qe te bahkpunoje me Iranin ?


Ça thu more Kryeplaku? 

E ke vu Sirine ne mes dy vendeve "luftedashese" (!), Izraelin dhe Turqine? 
Politikat turke jane per mardhenie te mira me Sirine dhe nuk behet fjale per nje shtet "luftedashes".  A mund te na e shpjegosh pak se pse Turqia perben rrezik per Sirine?

Nuk dua te behem si avokat i Turqise... por kur e di mire nje gje...  :shkelje syri:

----------


## [xeni]

> 1) Eshte e lehte te besosh se ne nje moment qe SHBA e ka futur Sirine ne cdo liste te zeze dhe i'a ka sjellur ushtrine ne kufi, do ndermerrte Siria nje akt te tille ne Liban ?


Pyetje me vend.
Eshte budallek ta besosh nje gje te tille. 
Siria po pergatitej qe te largohej nga Libani. Me duket se ky largim do i prishte pune forcave "paqeruajtese", te cilat do perballeshin me mungese te nje preteksti te arsyeshem per te sulmuar Sirine. Megjithese edhe kjo nuk duket shume ne rregull sepse me aq sa eshte pare arsyeja jo gjithmone eshte konsideruar si parakusht per ndermarrje ushtarake. 

I erdhi koha edhe Sirise me duket...

----------


## BlueBaron

... Mua me eshte krijuar mendimi qe Amerika dashka vetem lufte. Nuk po e kuptoj terrorizmin e Sirise dhe Iranit. Centralet nukleare i ka dhe Amerika ashtu si dhe Irani. Pse nuk jep shembullin e mire vete e para Amerika te shkaterroje arsenalin e saj nuklear dhe pastaj te kerkoje te njejten gje nga vendet qe i quan rrezik potencial per "LIRINE". Pse nuk i kerkon Izraelit te shkaterroi armet nukleare qe zoteron? Nuk kane te drejte te mbrohen arabet nga çifutet? Nuk kane te drejte te jetojne te qete arabet ne shtepite e tyre? Apo ju hap barku Bushnave e Co. per arabet.
Amerika po vepron si puna e atij priftit qe thonte: - Bej çfare them une, por mos bej si bej une ...

Plehra njerez ...

----------


## Kryeplaku

xeni Turqia ka marre pjese ne cdo lufte te SHBAs ne zone, ka bere shume bombardime ne Irakun verior (para se te behej lufta) kundra Kurdeve, ka konflikt shumevjecar me Sirine per ujerat e Tigrit dhe Eufratit dhe per nje zone kufitare qe nuk e mbaj mend si quhet (me dukes se Antioke). Gjithashtu midis dy vendeve ekziston armiqesi sepse Siria i kishte dhene strehim kryetarit te PKK A. Ocalan. Turqia gjithashtu eshte aleati me i forte i Izraelit ne zone dhe gjithnje ekziston rreziku qe nje lufte midis Sirise dhe Izraelit te fusi edhe Turqine ne loje kundra Sirise. Provokacionet e Turqise kundra Irakut dhe Sirise kane qene gjithnje ekzistante, prandaj per Sirine Turqia mund te quhet shtet luftedashes! Turqia gjithashtu eshte ngatruar ne shume konflikte te Azise Qendrore duke i "hedhur drunje zjarrit".

----------


## [xeni]

> xeni Turqia ka marre pjese ne cdo lufte te SHBAs ne zone, ka bere shume bombardime ne Irakun verior (para se te behej lufta) kundra Kurdeve, ka konflikt shumevjecar me Sirine per ujerat e Tigrit dhe Eufratit dhe per nje zone kufitare qe nuk e mbaj mend si quhet (me dukes se Antioke). Gjithashtu midis dy vendeve ekziston armiqesi sepse Siria i kishte dhene strehim kryetarit te PKK A. Ocalan. Turqia gjithashtu eshte aleati me i forte i Izraelit ne zone dhe gjithnje ekziston rreziku qe nje lufte midis Sirise dhe Izraelit te fusi edhe Turqine ne loje kundra Sirise. Provokacionet e Turqise kundra Irakut dhe Sirise kane qene gjithnje ekzistante, prandaj per Sirine Turqia mund te quhet shtet luftedashes! Turqia gjithashtu eshte ngatruar ne shume konflikte te Azise Qendrore duke i "hedhur drunje zjarrit".


Kryeplaku, mardheniet midis Turqise dhe Sirise kane ndryshuar. Ato qe permend ti jane te verteta, por momentalisht nuk ka nje armiqesi midis Sirise dhe Turqise. Qeveria qe eshte ne pushtet tani ka ndryshuar gjithçka.

----------


## Nje-mik

Une mendoj se cfare Amerika (qeveritaret se populli shkrete ahaa asgje nuk perfiton ) po ben tani me Sirine eshte nje film qe ka filluar me kohe ne afganistan dhe po vazhdon ne keto momente ne Siri 
Amerika ka kerkuar me kohe Sirise qe te terheqe trupat e saja (ketu behet fjale per organizimin e ushtrise Libaneze sepse ishte Siria ajo qe i dha ndihmen me te madhe Libanit mbas nje lufte te gjate civile ne rimekembjen ushtarake , nese keto trupa apo organizues te ushtrise Siria) nga Libani arsyet dihen izraeli te perfitoje ndonje cope edhe ushtaret Amerikane te vdesin per Lirine e Bushit per mua kjo eshte nje pune e Cia-s Amerikane sesa e Sirianeve , Siria ska asnje lloj perfitimi te vriste nje njeri , kush i ka perfitimet jane Izraelitet qe vellai i madh Amerike eshte prane ne cdo moment , besoj se populli Amerikan nuk ka harruar akoma se cfare pesuan djemte e tyre ushtaret me te forte te botes  250 ushtare Amerikane jane therur vec per nje nate nga disa studenta Libaneze 
qellimi kesaj vrasjeje eshte te krijohet nje lemsh i ri ne lindjen e mesme 
Amerika do te fuse percarje midis Syniteve , Shiiteve dhe Kristianeve  dhe xhaxhi Izraeli te perfitoje ndonje meter se do vine Cifutet e rinj ne Izrael ku do banojne  ata ?? edhe Lerini perrallat qe u vra nga Sirianet mos i merrni gjerat sic i shihni ne TV

----------


## Labeati

Eshte shume interesante logjika me dyfytyra e disave ne formun.

Kryeplak, Xeni e Co hiqeni si te paanshem por ne fakt thelle thelle ju frymezon fanatizmi dhe/ose anti-amerikanizmi.

Ju akuzoni Izraelin se ka "rrethuar" Sirine dhe e "kercenoka" kete fare vendi nderkohe qe faktet jane ndryshe:
1)Siria ka sulmuar ne pabesi Izraelin pa shkak dhe pa shpallje lufte me 1967, se bashku me Egjiptin nen parullen e "famshme" arabe "Izraelitet ti hedhim ne det". Mbasi u shpartallua keqas nga Izraeli, I cili e pati rrugen hapur per ne Damask, por u ndal vete, pra ky shtet i zgjebosun por "bishperpjete" ky shtet agresor dhe financues i terrorizmit tash 35 vjet, ky ende pretendon qe Izraeli ti ktheje lartesite Golan, pa e njohur aspak shtetin e Izraelit dhe pa traktat paqeje per luften qe nisi vete.
Izraeli kerkon vetem traktat paqeje ku Siria te deklaroje se nuk do te perdore keto lartesi (si me 1967) per te sulmuar shtetin hebre. Lartesite Golan nuk kane asnje vendbanim civil, pra Izraeli nuk ka snje synim te mbaje ate toke pervec garancise se sigurise nga shteti agresor.

2) Ju qe bertisni gjithe diten per terheqjen e Izraelit nga West Bank e Gaza, pse nuk bertisni per pushtimin e Libanit nga Siria.

Izraeli te pakten u terhoq nga Libani i Jugut, po trupat sirian per cka rrine aty?

Mire Izraeli ka shkele rezolutat e OKB per Palestinen po edhe Siria ka ba te njejten gje me Libanin ku eshte ndryshimi, apo se sirianet jane muslimane dhe u lejohet?

3) Siria nuk eshte kercenuar kurre nga Turqia e as Izraeli, por ka qene ky shtet terrorist qe me bekimin e KGB e Moskes ka provokuar Turqine (nepermjet mbeshtetjes se levizjeve kurde) duke shpresuar per te krijuar dobesim te vendeve te Natos (Turqise) per llogari te Moskes qe e furnizonte me arme. Edhe partia e Ocalan ishte parti komuniste terroriste.
Ka qene Siria qe ka sulmuar Izraelin dhe nuk eshte sulmuar kurre nga Izraeli.Ka qene (dhe eshte) sIRIA QE ka mbeshte e financue grupet terroriste "Hezbollah" ne Liban.
Eshte Siria qe mbeshtet e financon ish-eksponentet e Sadam Hysenit dhe terroristet ne territor sirian.

Si thote populli "ky stan ate bulmet ka" pra kjo rruge do ta sjelle pergjegjese per pasojat.

----------


## [xeni]

> Kryeplak, Xeni e Co hiqeni si te paanshem por ne fakt thelle thelle ju frymezon fanatizmi dhe/ose anti-amerikanizmi.


1. S'kam asnje arsye qe te hiqem si i paanshem. Jam i paanshem. A mos valle duhet te kem frike ndaj teje ose ndaj ndonje tjeter ketu?

2. Lexoji me kujdes ato qe kam shkrujt, ca gjera qe i thu ti i them edhe une. Duket se e lexon gjithçka me paragjykim.

3. Mos sulmo personat por flit per ato qe ne shkruajme. Tashi ti po me thu je fanatik dhe antiamerikan. Une te them je fanati dhe proizraelit dhe qorrazi mbron Ameriken. E ku del ky diskutim? Si nuk u msute njehere o shqiptare, me u sjelle si njerez...   :i qetë:

----------


## Redi

> ... Mua me eshte krijuar mendimi qe Amerika dashka vetem lufte. Nuk po e kuptoj terrorizmin e Sirise dhe Iranit. Centralet nukleare i ka dhe Amerika ashtu si dhe Irani. Pse nuk jep shembullin e mire vete e para Amerika te shkaterroje arsenalin e saj nuklear dhe pastaj te kerkoje te njejten gje nga vendet qe i quan rrezik potencial per "LIRINE". Pse nuk i kerkon Izraelit te shkaterroi armet nukleare qe zoteron? Nuk kane te drejte te mbrohen arabet nga çifutet? Nuk kane te drejte te jetojne te qete arabet ne shtepite e tyre? Apo ju hap barku Bushnave e Co. per arabet.
> Amerika po vepron si puna e atij priftit qe thonte: - Bej çfare them une, por mos bej si bej une ...
> 
> Plehra njerez ...




Ore Skuthi i vogel,

ti thua qe meqe Amerika, Anglia, Franca etj kane bomben atomike le ta kete dhe Hitleri apo Sadami. Ketu nuk eshte ceshtje futbolli ku fiton apo humbet nje kupe, por shume me teper.

Siria iu fut Izraelit pa e patur bomben atomike e jo me ta kete ate. Nuk po them qe eshte e sigurt qe do ta perdore, por mundesite jane shume te medha, ose me mire, ka aq mundesi saqe nuk mund te rrezikohet. 
Amerika nuk ja ka botes borxh qe te zgjidhi konfliket sa here qe lindin. 

Del Gjermania e kerkon te pushtoje boten e duhet Amerika qe te merret me te. Rrezikohet Bota te bjere nen komunizem total e duhet te merret Amerika. 
Sulmohet Afganistani nga Bashkimi Sovjetik dhe te merret Amerika.

Bie Somalia nen anarki dhe duhet te shkoje Amerika. Futet Serbia e ben hatane ne Kosove dhe bota i kthen syte nga Amerika se vete di vetem te beje lloqe e sehir.

Merr Amerika inisiativa per te zhvilluar e demokratizuar shtete te mykura dhe nuk rri njeri pa bere komente e pa paragjykuar.


Disa nga ju e kane futur dhe Turqine ne valle dhe per cudi, Turqia myslimane nga mbaka anen e Izraelit. Si ka mundesi??

Epo ne Turqi nuk qeverisin mbreterit e princat feudale mesjetare.

----------


## [xeni]

O Zot, ta donit edhe Shqiperine sa doni Ameriken do kishim qene vendi me i zhvillum ne Evrope. 

Meqe je ne Amerike dhe Amerika eshte dashnorja e Izraelit kuptohet qe per ty jane nje. Dhe sapo behet fjale per rrezikun e Izraelit hopa ne kembe.

Me thuj kush duhet te jene kufijte e Izraelit? Dhe me çfare bazash duhet te kete ato kufij?
Izraeli eshte nje shtet i krijum nga hiçi dhe asthu siç jane rrezik vendet perrreth per te ashtu edhe Izraeli eshte rrezik per vendet e tjera. Aleanca Izrael-Amerike me kot merr rrolin e kujdestarit ne çeshtjen e armeve nukleare. Me kot akuzon vendet e tjera, KV etj. sepse Amerika eshte vendi i pare dhe i vetem qe i ka perdore ato arme. Izraeli (dhe Amerika) nuk mund te kene rehat per aq kohe sa nuk pranojne kushtet e shumices ne Lindjen e Mesme. Dy shtete, sado te fuqishme qofshin, nuk mund te diktojne rregullat e lojes nje popullsie aq te madhe. Epo kaq gje duhet ta kuptoni...  Ju asnjehere nuk sygjeroni zgjidhje, vetem flisni Amerika ka be kte ka be ate. Kush eshte zgjidhja e ketij problemi? Kete thoni... Politika e jashtme Amerikane ne pergjithesi dhe ne Lİndjen e Mesme ne veçanti nuk ka qene e suksesshme dhe kete e pranojne edhe nje pjese e mire e analisteve dhe shkrimtareve Amerikane. 

Permende Somaline me duket. Mos u bej komik. Somalia u la ne fatin e vet dhe ne paste be gje, e ka be me forcat e veta. NE befte gje dhe ne u zhvillofte ndopak nuk do zhvillohet prej asnje vendi te huaj. 

Ku shkoi teoria "Mutually Assured Destruction" ? Dikur i besonin kesaj... Pse nuk i besojne me?... 

Te gjithe juve "amerikaneve" ju bej disa pyetje: Pse e urrejne popujt e Lİndjes Ameriken? Pse nuk urrejne Italine, Japonine, Gjermanine etj.? ....??????????

----------


## leci

Po mire more xeni si tja bejme me izraelianet.Ti vrasim te gjithe keshtu qe me ne fund te jene te qete arabet?Apo ti hedhim ne det ashtu si donin te benin ne 67'?
Perse si thua ti Izraeli lindi nga hiçi ne 50 vjet kurse ne vendet arabe jetohet si para 500 vjetesh?
Zgjidhja me e mire do ishte bashkejetesa per keto dy popuj.Por do te kete akoma Palestine e Israel ne te gjithe boten,deri kur te sundoje akoma injoranca dhe prapambetja.Deri kur femijeve ne shkolla i mesohet si te urrejne te ndryshmin nuk do te kete paqe.
Amerika duam apo nuk duam eshte ai shtet qe akoma per shume do vendosi edhe per ekuilibrin e botes.Kete e tregon historia dhe momenti qe po jetojme eshte vetem vazhdimesi e saj.
Shpesh here ne mendimet tona ndikon feja ne te cilen besojme dhe jam i sigurt qe shumices ketu nuk i bien mendja per palestinez e iraken.Nuk i bien mendja per femije qe vdesin urie,per njerez qe vdesin perdite poshte diktaturave.I intereson me shume Israeli dhe Amerika.I intereson te shajne me te fortin,por kjo nuk do te thote te mbrosh te dobetin.
Qe popujt e Lindjes nuk urrejne Italine ose Gjermanine eshte per tu verifikuar.Don te dish pse?Ose shko te jetosh ne keto vende ose kerko te dish me shume per Italine dhe vendet e tjera.
Kur ndodhi lufta ne Kosove dhe vriteshin me mijera kosovare askush nuk ngrejti zerin ne Itali.Kur filluan sulmet amerikane dhe te Natos u ngriten me mijera pacifiste kunder kesaj lufte.Kjo eshte Italia miku im,dhe konkluzionet nxirri vete.Eshte normale qe me i forti te duhet nga disa e te urrehet nga te tjere.Ne Kuwait dhe ne Arabine Saudite nuk shoh kaq shume urrejtje.Ndoshta sepse jane vende qe po hecin drejt demokracise dhe po largohen nga erresira?

----------


## land

O XENI... O vella. 

Mbase nuk e deklaroni qe jeni antiamerikan, por ate pershtypje na lini ketu.
çfare dmth te jesh antiamerikan? (te jesh musliman nuk te fut automatikisht ne frontin antiamerikan, te kuptohemi drejt)
E para: te mos shohesh asgje te mire tek Amerika. Te mos njohesh sukseset e qena te saj.
E dyta: te konsiderosh çdo gje qe vjen ose lind nga Amerika si te keqe, me qellim dashakeq...

Kuptohet, keto jane grupe me te gjera mendimesh pastaj.

Une do ta shikoja ndryshe Ameriken.
Pavaresisht se Amerika eshte e domosdoshme per boten e sotme; sigurisht,  do te isha idjot sikur te thosha se nuk ka gabuar kurre. Por, bejini nje analize paksa te holle historise, dhe do te bindeni vete; mbase jo qe Amerika eshte e "persosur", por te pakten nuk eshte e keqja me e madhe qe i ka ardhur njerezimit; dhe ky do te ishte nje hap i mire perpara.
Pse akuzoni Ameriken per çdo gje? Pse çdo veprim qe ndermerr Amerika e gjykoni si "luftedashes", anarkik, dhe qe i sherben vetem interesave imperialiste Amerikane? A eshte Amerika qe e pajisi Izraelin me bombe atomike? A nuk eshte Franca(qe ju thoni qe nuk urrehet nga bota lindore) qe e furnizoi Izraelin me bombe atomike? Izraeli nga Amerika nuk ka marre kurre te pakten as perkrahjen me te vogel per bombat atomike, e lere me furnizime. Madje Amerika e denoi Izraelin kur ketij te fundit i dolen te palarat ne shesh dhe u mor vesh qe kishte nje arsenal prej rreth 260 bombash atomike.
Nese Izraeli ju duket kaq i rrezikshem per arabet(sepse i shikoni gjerat si muslimane dhe me demagogji komuniste), atehere duhet te jeni te kenaqur qe Amerika e kontrollon Izraelin. Sepse ne te vertete po e kontrollon. Nese Izraeli qenka kaq i poshter sa thoni dhe ju; pse atehere nuk e ka perdorur kurre bomben atomike kunder arabeve? 
Une jam shume dakord me Labeatin, dhe nuk po i perseris gjerat qe rreshtoi ai me siper.
Bota lindore nuk urren Gjermanine, Italine dhe Francen?
Po a nuk eshte fale Amerikes qe keto shtete sot jane "demokratike"?
Para se Amerika te ndreqte keto shtete, a nuk ishte Franca qe kishte si koloni te sajat gati te gjitha shtetet arabe? A nuk i braktisi keto shtete ne fatin e tyre te mjeruar? A nuk u shiti arme te gjitha paleve, duke ndezur dhe konflikte pa fund qe vazhdojne edhe sot e kesaj dite? A nuk i la keto vende ne varferi totale?
E sa e sa te tjera, per shpirt, sa ka bere ajo Franca qe arabet e dashkan kaq shume!
Po Gjermania, para se ta ndreqte Amerika? A nuk i shpalli lufte dy here gjithe botes brenda 20 vjeteve? Te pakte ishin kolonelat SS qe stervisnin hordhite arabe per te zhdukur Izraelin nga faqja e dheut, edhe pse lufta e dyte boterore kishte vite qe kishte mbaruar?
Po Italia? A nuk e rrenoi gjithe Etiopine, Sudanin, çadin, dhe Somaline?
A nuk i la ata ne mjerim total? A nuk po vuajne endè sot e kesaj dite nga uria?
A nuk po u shet endè sot e kesaj dite arme Etiopise dhe Eritrese; dikur nje popull, nje shtet, por qe sot behen rreth 30 vjet lufte te panderprere?
Ne 96' ne Itali doli sheshit nje skandal prej 6 miljard dollaresh; shitje armesh Etiopise dhe Eritrese, dhe ata te shkretet vazhdonin te vriteshin me njeri tjetrin.
A nuk eshte fale Amerikes qe Evropa perendimore konsiderohet si demokratike?
Pse nuk krahasoni Gjermanine perendimore me ate lindoren? Edhe pse u bashkuan Gjermanite, perseri e deklaruan, derisa te arrije RDGJ nivelin e RFGJ-se do te duhen te pakten 30 vjet. Puna me e madhe duhet bere ne mentalitetin e RDGJsave. Pse nuk krahasoni Korene e Jugut me ate te Veriut? A nuk po vdesin nga uria koreanet e veriut? A nuk konsiderohet Koreja e Jugut sot si nje nga 5 tigrat e Azise? E pra, te njejten te ardhme i kishte rezervuar edhe Vietnamit, por ata e humben shancin qe iu ofrua. Mbase nuk e konsideruan te tille...
A nuk eshte Arabia Saudite nje nga aleatet kryesore te Amerikes ne lindje te mesme? A nuk eshte Turqia i vetmi vend musliman i botes qe nuk konsiderohet si "I rrezikshem"? Jo se e ka bere Amerika, se reformator ata quajne Ataturkun, por, e shihni vete, qe shtetet qe kane prirje per demokraci, kane marredhenie te kenaqshme me Ameriken.
Sa per dijeni; Irani nuk e njeh aspak egzistencen e Izraelit. Dhe Izraeli as nuk gjendet ne atlaset e Iranit.
Siria me Iranin gjithmone kane pasur aleanca te tilla. Jo se ia ka nevojen Irani, se Irani po i mban me buke sirianet, por, te tilla aleanca lindin si boshte kur nje shtet konsiderohet si armik i perbashket.
A doni te flisni per Sirine? A nuk kane qene gjithmone shtet i varfer afer pragut te urise? A doni te flisni per Iranin? A nuk u varferuan ne kulm pas rrezimit te Shahut te madh; aleat i Amerikes? Belget, Italianet, Francezet, Gjermanet shkonin si rrefugjate ose si punetore stinore ne Iran ne kohen e Shahut. Irani ishte i vetmi vend musliman qe perjetoi thithjen e trurit nga jashte. E ku jane sot? Aty vritesh per nje fjale goje, te zhdukin kufomen. E çfare mund te presesh nga nje sistem i tille, qe shtyp popullin e vet, qe shpesh here ka bere masakra mbi studentet e vet qe kerkonin demokraci, demokracine e premtuar nga ajatollahet dhe qe kurre nuk e pane me sy? A mund te merret me lehtesi thjesht ideja qe nje rregjim i tille te pajiset me bombe atomike? Nuk mund te rrezikohet kurre aq shume. Njehere leshohet ajo e shkrete bombe, nuk ka me kthim mbrapa; te pendohen sa te duan brezat e ardhshem.
A ka mekat me te madh se te shohesh nje popull kaq te lashte, kaq liridashes sa perset  te katandisur ne nje gjendje te tille?
Siria kurre nuk rrezikohet nga Izraeli, kurre nuk ka qene e rrezikuar; por politika e panarabizmit i ka shtyre gjithnje ne konflikte.
Izraeli endè eshte ne gjendje, dhe gjithmone ka per te qene ne gjendje per te shpartalluar te gjitha ushtrite arabe ne rajon, ju vjen apo s'ju vjen keq, realiteti eshte i tille. Dhe kurre nuk ka per te pasur nevoje te perdore bombe atomike kunder ketyre fare shtetesh dobiçe(rascal states).
Aman dhe ju, çfare permendni Libanin pastaj. Ai eshte boomerang qe nuk ju leverdis fare ta permendni.
Libani ka qene nje nga shtetet me te lira te lindjes se mesme. Bejruti konsiderohej si Parisi i Lindjes se Mesme. Plot me banka ka qene, gati si Luxemburgu. Libanezet jane te vetmit arabe qe kane pasur ndonjehere demokraci, dhe te vetmit arabe te moderuar! E ku jane tani? A nuk eshte Siria islamike qe i ka pushtuar si kancer dhe nuk i le te marrin fryme?
A ka te ardhme per ate rajon more djema?
Kush eshte e ardhmja aty? Fondamentalizmi islamik? A nuk jane keta shtete qe çdo gje e konsiderojne me teologji islamike? A nuk konsiderohet Amerika si Djalli i Madh? Vetem e vetem se eshte i krishtere(t'i leme perrallat e imperializmit se kur luajti Amerika me Iranin per kampionat boteror nga muslimanet u pa sikur po luante Zoti me Djallin, e sporti nuk ka te beje fare me imperializmin; a nuk e shesin naften vetem me dollare amerikane?- apo kur u intereson Amerika, nuk eshte dreqe?). Edhe sa shekuj te tjere do te duhen qe arabet te kuptojne se liria nuk vjen ashtu? Si nuk u lodhen ne varferi, ne luftera pa fund qe vete i fillojne, ne vrasje e konflikte gjakesore?

Une per nje gje e qortoj Ameriken.
Leri moj te bejne çfare te dojne, le te vriten le te masakrohen mes tyre... mbase del nje dite nje brez i ri qe do te kerkoje liri. Po ç't'i besh njerezve te thjeshte pra, ata nuk kane faj fare, e jane ata qe vuajne te paret, jane ata qe i heqin mbi kurriz keto çmendurira, e nuk eshte familja "mbreterore" e satrapeve siriane, e nuk jane ajatollahet e Iranit. çmenduri.... hall t'i ndihmosh, hall te mos i ndihmosh...
Si i behet?

Ju kerkoj ndjese nese dikush mund t'i kete marre si fjale te ashpra... nuk eshte qellimi im qe dikush te ndjehet keq per ate qe mendoj une. (jo per ate qe s'mendoj, prandaj uroj qe te keni kuptuar pikerisht ate qe kam dashur te them)

Paqe te gjitheve, edhe lindjes se mesme.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## iliria e para

Siria, Jordania, Egjipti, Libanoni......
A harruat?
A ju kujtohet lufta 6 diteshe?
Irani shiit, Siria sunite!!!!!!! Çfare kombinimi!!!! 
Po a dini ju se policia sekrete e Izraelit i ndihmoje turqit  te kapin  Ocallanin?
Po kjo eshte loje e Amerikes dhe Rusise. 
Shtetet e lindjes jane  "fushebeteje" e USA/Rusise. tashti te presim dhe nja 20 vite se aty futete edhe Kina.Po aty ska tjeter veçse kaos.
Shendet!

----------


## [xeni]

> Mbase nuk e deklaroni qe jeni antiamerikan, por ate pershtypje na lini ketu.
> çfare dmth te jesh antiamerikan? (te jesh musliman nuk te fut automatikisht ne frontin antiamerikan, te kuptohemi drejt)
> E para: te mos shohesh asgje te mire tek Amerika. Te mos njohesh sukseset e qena te saj.
> E dyta: te konsiderosh çdo gje qe vjen ose lind nga Amerika si te keqe, me qellim dashakeq...


http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=45936
Lexo postimin tim ketu, pastaj arrij ne nje gjykim per mua.




> Pse akuzoni Ameriken per çdo gje? Pse çdo veprim qe ndermerr Amerika e gjykoni si "luftedashes", anarkik, dhe qe i sherben vetem interesave imperialiste Amerikane? A eshte Amerika qe e pajisi Izraelin me bombe atomike? A nuk eshte Franca(qe ju thoni qe nuk urrehet nga bota lindore) qe e furnizoi Izraelin me bombe atomike? Izraeli nga Amerika nuk ka marre kurre te pakten as perkrahjen me te vogel per bombat atomike, e lere me furnizime. Madje Amerika e denoi Izraelin kur ketij te fundit i dolen te palarat ne shesh dhe u mor vesh qe kishte nje arsenal prej rreth 260 bombash atomike.
> Nese Izraeli ju duket kaq i rrezikshem per arabet(sepse i shikoni gjerat si muslimane dhe me demagogji komuniste), atehere duhet te jeni te kenaqur qe Amerika e kontrollon Izraelin. Sepse ne te vertete po e kontrollon. Nese Izraeli qenka kaq i poshter sa thoni dhe ju; pse atehere nuk e ka perdorur kurre bomben atomike kunder arabeve? 
> Une jam shume dakord me Labeatin, dhe nuk po i perseris gjerat qe rreshtoi ai me siper.


Ti i ndjek lajmet apo jo? Bushi para ca ditesh deklaroi se ne jemi ne ane te Izraelit. Mos te mundohemi t'i veme njeri-tjetrit etiketa. Te flasim ne lidhje me ato qe thuhen. Arsyet sejcili i ka personale. Kush fajesoi Ameriken per çdo gje? Kete s'e marr vesh nga del...



Bota lindore nuk urren Gjermanine, Italine dhe Francen?



> Po a nuk eshte fale Amerikes qe keto shtete sot jane "demokratike"?


Sigurisht qe JO. Mos u bej kaq naiv. Evropa eshte shume me e moçme se Amerika dyshekullore. 





> Para se Amerika te ndreqte keto shtete, a nuk ishte Franca qe kishte si koloni te sajat gati *te gjitha shtetet arabe*?


Sigurisht qe jo. Na i trego njehere cilat "te gjithe" shtete arabe kane qene te Frances...




> A nuk i braktisi keto shtete ne fatin e tyre te mjeruar? A nuk u shiti arme te gjitha paleve, duke ndezur dhe konflikte pa fund qe vazhdojne edhe sot e kesaj dite? *A nuk i la keto vende ne varferi totale?*
> E sa e sa te tjera, per shpirt, sa ka bere ajo Franca qe arabet e dashkan kaq shume!


Banished po me zhgenjen me kete nivel te ulte llogjikimi. Franca kishte disa vende nen kolonizim. E pastaj? Ç'hyn Amerika ketu...? Ti per te mbrojte Ameriken del e na thua se Franca eshte me e keqe se Amerika dhe se arabet u dashka te urrejne Francen. Po, dihet qe Franca i ka dhene arme Izraelit por ajo nuk urrehet aq sa urrehet Anglia dhe Amerika, sepse jane keto te fundit qe hodhen themelet e shtetit qe me vone u be qendra e konfliktit.




> Po Gjermania, para se ta ndreqte Amerika? A nuk i shpalli lufte dy here gjithe botes brenda 20 vjeteve? Te pakte ishin kolonelat SS qe stervisnin hordhite arabe per te zhdukur Izraelin nga faqja e dheut, edhe pse lufta e dyte boterore kishte vite qe kishte mbaruar?


A e kupton qe vetem shkrun dhe nuk argumenton asgje. Une them qe nuk e urrejne Gjermanine ti me thua qe Amerika ka nderqe Gjermanine. Kush eshte argumenti yt ketu? 





> Sa per dijeni; Irani nuk e njeh aspak egzistencen e Izraelit. Dhe Izraeli as nuk gjendet ne atlaset e Iranit.


Pse duhet ta njohi? *Me thuaj se kush duhet te jene kufijte e Izraelit dhe PSE? Duhet te jene ato te 48-es, te 67-es apo .... Cilat?*






> A doni te flisni per Sirine? A nuk kane qene gjithmone shtet i varfer afer pragut te urise?


Sigurisht qe JO. 




> Siria kurre nuk rrezikohet nga Izraeli, kurre nuk ka qene e rrezikuar; por politika e panarabizmit i ka shtyre gjithnje ne konflikte.


E ke plotesisht gabim. Te dyja keeto shtete jane rrezik per njeri-tjetrin.




> Izraeli endè eshte ne gjendje, dhe gjithmone ka per te qene ne gjendje per te shpartalluar te gjitha ushtrite arabe ne rajon, ju vjen apo s'ju vjen keq, realiteti eshte i tille.


Jo nuk eshte ky realiteti. Mos harro qe arme berthamore ka edhe Pakistani. Nuk eshte e sigurte çdo gje ne kete rajon. Siç jane te rrezikshem arabet, jane te rrezikshem edhe Izraelitet. 





> Dhe kurre nuk ka per te pasur nevoje te perdore bombe atomike kunder ketyre fare shtetesh dobiçe(rascal states).


Nuk jane aspak shtete dobiçe. Perkundrazi Izraeli eshte shtet DOBIÇ. Kush duhet te jene kufijte e Izraelit dhe PSE? Nuk do kete shans per te perdorur arme nukleare. Te thuash kete do te thote qe ti nuk e di se çjane armet nukleare. 






> Kush eshte e ardhmja aty? Fondamentalizmi islamik? A nuk jane keta shtete qe çdo gje e konsiderojne me teologji islamike? A nuk konsiderohet Amerika si Djalli i Madh? Vetem e vetem se eshte i krishtere(t'i leme perrallat e imperializmit se kur luajti Amerika me Iranin per kampionat boteror nga muslimanet u pa sikur po luante Zoti me Djallin, e sporti nuk ka te beje fare me imperializmin; a nuk e shesin naften vetem me dollare amerikane?- apo kur u intereson Amerika, nuk eshte dreqe?). Edhe sa shekuj te tjere do te duhen qe arabet te kuptojne se liria nuk vjen ashtu? Si nuk u lodhen ne varferi, ne luftera pa fund qe vete i fillojne, ne vrasje e konflikte gjakesore?


Lexo pak John L. Espositon qe te ndriçohesh ne lidhje me "fondamentalizmin". (po deshe dhe nese nuk e ke lexu, kuptohet :_-))Eshte nder te vetmit shkrimtare qe me realizem e pershkruan gjendjen.  E ardhmja e atyre vendeve eshte gjithçka perveç atyre qe dikton Amerika ose ndonje shtet tjeter. A do jete kjo gje e mire per ta ose jo, koha do e tregoje, por Amerika s'do jete ne gjendje qe te vej rregull ndonjehere ne Lindjen e Mesme.

Nje gje duhet ta pranoni: Ju urreni Islamin, vendeet muslimane dhe te gjithe boten arabe. Eshte e drejta juaj.. Por te perdoresh fjalen "dobiç" per ta dhe te thuash qe jam i paanshem nuk eshte e drejte... Nuk me pelqen te diskutoj ne lidhje me ndjenjat e tetjereve por kur te akuzosh te tjeret per ndjenja duhet te flasesh pa ndjenja dhe emocione. 


Te gjithe dashamiresit e Izraelit me thoni ju lutem: Kush duhet te jene kufijte e Izraelit dhe PSE? Duhet te jene ato te 48-es, te 67-es apo .... Cilat?


Mbetshi me te mire...

----------


## [xeni]

> Zgjidhja me e mire do ishte bashkejetesa per keto dy popuj.Por do te kete akoma Palestine e Israel ne te gjithe boten,deri kur te sundoje akoma injoranca dhe prapambetja.Deri kur femijeve ne shkolla i mesohet si te urrejne te ndryshmin nuk do te kete paqe.


 E di ti leci se Izraeliteve u mesohet qe femije se ke duhet te urrejne? Nuk jane vetem arabet qe urrejne Izraelitet por edhe Izraelitet qe urrejne arabet. Mos m'i mbani ne pellembe te dores keta çifutet. Ata kane konflikt edhe me Kristianet biles. Te kujtoj qe Edward Said (kristian) ka bere nje gjest, i ka hedhur nje gure ushtareve Izraelite... eshte akuzuar me anti-semitizem per kete... Po te lexosh Edward Sidin e te tjere, qe e shohin konfliktin pa partizanlleqe e kupton se nuk eshte pikerisht ashtu siç e jep media perendimore.. Nuk jane vetem arabet qe urrejne Izraelitet... 

Pastaj po t'i hedhim nje sy historise jane muslimanet ata qe u hapen dyert çifuteve pasi u debuan nga Evropa. Ne kohen e Andaluzise, ata jetonin te lumtur ne Evrope. Pra... 




> Amerika duam apo nuk duam eshte ai shtet qe akoma per shume do vendosi edhe per ekuilibrin e botes.Kete e tregon historia dhe momenti qe po jetojme eshte vetem vazhdimesi e saj.


Kjo as qe diskutohet. Edhe ne si popull e kemi pare shume mire kete pune ne luften e Kosoves.  Por problemet jane shume dhe Amerika dashje pa dashje dikujt i ka shkele ne kallo e kshu qe s'do jete shume kollaj qe te vendose gjithçka. 




> Shpesh here ne mendimet tona ndikon feja ne te cilen besojme dhe jam i sigurt qe shumices ketu nuk i bien mendja per palestinez e iraken.Nuk i bien mendja per femije qe vdesin urie,per njerez qe vdesin perdite poshte diktaturave.I intereson me shume Israeli dhe Amerika.I intereson te shajne me te fortin,por kjo nuk do te thote te mbrosh te dobetin.
> Qe popujt e Lindjes nuk urrejne Italine ose Gjermanine eshte per tu verifikuar.Don te dish pse?Ose shko te jetosh ne keto vende ose kerko te dish me shume per Italine dhe vendet e tjera.


Une s'jetoj ne ato vende, por dihet qe ne ato vende ka nje urrejtje te madhe karshi Amerikes. Mua, si musliman me vjen keq per kete, sepse kjo nuk eshte ne te mire te tyre, por kur ju ftoj edhe juve t'ia beni vetes nje pyetje: Pse urrejne Ameriken? 





> Kur ndodhi lufta ne Kosove dhe vriteshin me mijera kosovare askush nuk ngrejti zerin ne Itali.Kur filluan sulmet amerikane dhe te Natos u ngriten me mijera pacifiste kunder kesaj lufte.Kjo eshte Italia miku im,dhe konkluzionet nxirri vete.


Çeshtjen e Kosoves nuk e mohon njeri. E kam thene edhe ne nje teme tjeter, qe ishte Amerika (jo Evropa) qe vendosi per kete. Ky eshte muhabet tjeter. Amerikes per kete duhet t'i jemi mirenjohes. Do ishte gomarllek te thonim te kunderten e kesaj. 


Une s'shaj Ameriken si Amerike por shpreh mendimin tim ne lidhje me ato qe ben. S'diskutohet qe Amerika ka bere shume gjera te mira. Por ne pergjithesi njerezit i shohin gjerat bardhe e zi...Amerika Amerika Amerika... a thua se kjo Amerika s'ben gabime...

----------


## manoklla

Banished, te jap noten 10 dhe ska ci shtoj atyre qe ke shkruar, Puna eshte se per arsye fetare disa tipa ketu nuk duan ta kuptojne llogjiken. Puna nuk eshte te Izraeli, po flasim per Sirine e Iranin.

Kjo eshte aleanca me qesharake e krijuar ndonjehere. Si ato alencat dikur komuniste te vllazerimit mes shteteve te deshtuar si Shqiperi & Vietnam ose Shqiperi & Kube. Motivi i tyre? Urrejtja e perbashket per imperializmin amerikan.

Te sqarohem pak. Amerika ka kusuret e veta, dhe boll bile. Lufta ne Irak me duket kot, gjithe keto pare te harxhuara per nje shtet qe do dekada te zhvillohet e civilizohet. Bota arabe ka ngelur shume prapa ne shume aspekte dhe koncepte si demokracia e toleranca jane aliene ne ate hapesire ku sundon agresiviteti e prerja e kokes. Ndaj amerika duhet te terhiqet menjehere. Le ti zgjidhin vete problemet e tyre. Aq dine ata, Iraku sulmon Kuvajtin dhe do tja fusi edhe Arabise Saudite, Siria mezi pret ti bier Libanit, Pakistani do ti bier Indise, Turqia ti zhduke kurdet, Irani tja fuse Izraelit dhe Irakut bashke, etj etj.

Tani sa per Sirine. Mua me duket se Siria, ky shtet qe provoi komunizmin nen paret qe ja jepte xhaxhi Hrushovi e Brezhnjevi eshte kthyer ne nje shtet qe zyrtarisht perkrah terrorizmin. Nuk ka akoma fakte, por jam i bindur qe sirianet e ekzekutuan ish-kryeministrin libanez Rahim qe tani ishte ne opozite por qe kishte deklaruar qe sa te merrte pushtetin ne zgjedhje do kerkonte me force largimin njehere e pergjithmone te trupave siriane nga Libani. Nuk ka nevoje per to. Ndaj Siria tek Irani gjen aleat natural, dy shtete lunatike njeri vret kryeministra e organizon gjithe terroristet e Irakut (siria) dhe tjetri ben bomben atomike qe tja hedhi Izraelit sapo ta kete gati, megjithese zyrtarisht irani e izraeli nuk kane asnje konflikt te hapur bashke. Pse harxhon kaq shume pare Irani per bomben kur gjendja ekonomike ne iran eshte per ibret, e neper zonat rurale njerezit vuajne per ushqim? (sipas raportit vjetor te UN). Keto jane tamam shtete rouge, pra shtete kriminele, por gjeja me e mire do ishte te nderseheshin ndaj njeri tjetri. Shyqyr qe kane turqine ne kufi e nuk do ndiente gje Evropa nga perplasja mes vetit.

----------


## land

Xeni Xeniiii...
Nuk besoja kurre se do ta nxirrnit fjalen tek urrejtja fetare.
Ju e dini mire qe une nuk urrej askend. Ju e dini mire qe nuk kam aresye per te urryer muslimanet, perndryshe do te urreja rreth 70% te kombit shqiptar.
Me vjen shume keq qe keni dale ne ato perfundime, sinqerisht.
Gjithsesi, vete e treguat qe jeni antiamerikan, dhe aresyen e dhate vete: Amerika konsiderohet si armik nga vendet islamike.
Une nuk mund ta imagjinoj dot se ç'lidhje ka feja ne kete diskutim; a thua e verteta eshte e vertete kur konsiderohet si e tille prej kesaj apo asaj feje.
Pse e kapni me Izraelin? A nuk ishte fjala per Sirine dhe paralajmerimin qe i ka bere Amerika?
Nese ju e urreni kaq shume Izraelin, atehere ka nje aresye dhe aty. 
Izraeli konsiderohet si armik prej arabeve dhe shumica e muslimaneve.
Ju thoni qe Izraelitet mesohen qe te vegjel qe te urrejne arabet???
Po arabet, çfare bejne? A nuk e thoshte vete Benjamin Netanjahu qe "paqe me arabet do te kete kur arabet te mos na shohin si armiq, kur arabet te fillojne te kuptojne se kenget qe u mesojne femijeve te vegjel per urrejtje dhe betim kunder Izraelit jane tragjike, dhe nuk i sherbejne paqes." -"kur Arafati te flase arabisht te njejtat gjera qe flet edhe ne anglisht para syve te botes, e jo ne anglisht te kendoje "paqe" dhe "pervuajtjen e palestinezeve" e ne arabisht te beje thirrje per Xhihad dhe terrorizem."(mbani mend qe Arafati kurre nuk e ka pergenjeshtruar ate)
Jane arabet ata qe u mesojne femijeve urrejtjen ndaj Izrealit, jane arabet ata qe diten e krijimit te Izraelit e quajne "dita e katastrofes"; "dita e qametit"; e nuk eshte aspak e anasjellta.
Izraeli urren arabet? A nuk jane rreth nje miljon e gjysem arabet qe jetojne brenda ne Izrael? Qe jetojne njesoj si hebrenjte, krejtesisht te integruar, me vende te padiskutueshme ne parlament; te zgjedhur me voten e lire te gjithe Izraelit??? E si i urreka Izraeli arabet? A nuk ka arabe ne kryeqytetin historik te Izraelit, Jeruzalem(paqja e re),- qyteti i Davidit? E pra, Jeruzalemi eshte qytet i Izrealit prej te pakten 3000 vjetesh; - kur arabet endè jetonin ne kasolle kallamash dhe çadra ne shkretetire. Gaza kurre nuk ka qene arabe, dhe kurre nuk ka qene as Izraelite.
Pse ka arabe sot aty? Egjipti kurre nuk ka qene arab; pse sot ne Egjipt flitet arabisht? Algjeria po ashtu, Libia po ashtu, Maroku gjithashtu, Tunizia po ashtu; çfare duan arabet aty? Pse nuk po i konsideron njeri si pushtues? Pse nje therrime Izraeli qe me zor i arrin 18 000 km² na e konsiderojne si pushtues dhe te huaj? Apo se u ka zene te vetmen toke arabeve? Nuk u del arabeve gjithe veriu i Afrikes, gjithe lindja e mesme? Sipas jush urrejtja e 170 miljon arabeve qenka e ligjeruar? Oh, ju lutem... keto jane konflikte fetrare qe kerkoni te zgjidhni me "politike"!
Izraeli, duhet ta kuptoni, i nderuari Xeni, rrethohet nga 170 miljon arabe; 170 miljon urryes kunder 4.5 mijon hebrenjve(1.5 miljon jane arabe).
Pakistani ka bombe atomike? U rrofte bomba atomike atyre, kur s'kane buke per te ngrene, dhe kur nuk dine te zgjidhin nje diskutim te thjeshte me vete vellezerit e tyre, - indianet. Apo harruat qe dikur Pakistani me Indine ishin nje popull i vetem? A nuk ishte xhihadi islamik qe i ndau? A nuk ishin muslimanet e Indise qe nuk duronin dot asnjeri dhe asnje lloj menyre tjeter mendimi perveç asaj islamike?
I rrofte Ghandit qe u lodh kot e iu thyen bambute e inglizeve ne koke per hiç gje.
Pse ne konfliktin Izraelo-arab eshte Izraeli qe ju duket i padrejte? Po ne Xhamù dhe Kashmir, perseri ju duken muslimanet qe kane te drejte, po ashtu edhe me Indi-Pakistan, edhe ne Timor, Filipine, Indonezì, Malajzì, Cejlon, si ne te gjitha vatrat e tjera te konflikteve boterore ku ne gati 90% te rasteve nje nga palet ne konflikt eshte Islame? Pse duhet t'u japim te drejte dhe ne kete konflikt arabeve?
A ju duket çdo gje normale vellai im?
Bushi eshte ne krah te Izraelit? Shume mire, edhe une ne krah te Izraelit jam(per kete çeshtje), po e them ketu ne shesh. Por kurre, e them KURRE, perkrahja qe i bej Izraelit nuk me shtyn ne urrejtje ndaj arabeve apo muslimaneve. KURRE! Xeni, une di te them edhe nje gje tjeter qe te kuptoni se e verteta siç e shoh une eshte krejt e ndryshme nga ajo qe ju pandehni se po mbroj.
Une nuk e harroj faktin qe Shqiperia eshte i vetmi vend Europian qe shpetoi 100% te hebrenjve gjate luftes se dyte boterore nga mizoria e Hitlerit. Dhe gjithashtu, une nuk kam per ta harruar kurre faktin qe Izraeli ishte furnitori kryesor me arme i Serbise, nderkohe kur serbi masakronte shqiptaret ne Kosove... Pra une i di disa gjera qe ju mbase nuk i keni degjuar kurre... Por, zemra, e verteta eshte e vertete, me intereson apo s'me intereson mua, i intereson apo jo Izraelit, u intereson apo jo arabeve dhe muslimaneve. E verteta eshte e paanshme, jane njerezit qe mbajne qendrime te aneshme, e verteta ka per te mbetur po ajo, pavaresisht nga kend-veshtrimi.

E çfare te keqe ka qe Bushi eshte pro Izraelit? Apo u vjen inat arabeve qe nuk eshte ne krah te tyre? Sigurisht qe dhe i shkreti Bush ne krah te njeres pale ka per te qene, aty ka nje konflikt, njeri patjeter ka te drejte e tjetri jo. Nuk mund te rrije asnjanese Amerika e te braktise gjithe ate zone, gjithe ata njerez. U pa puna ne Bosnje e çfare prodhoi indiferenca(moskokeçarja, me falni).
Xeni, fakti qe une jam proizraelit, a me ben vetvetiu armikun tuaj? A do te me urreni dhe mua tani? Mua me vjen keq qe te degjoj te tilla fjale dhe te has ne nje qendrim te tille... Nuk mendoja qe do te acaroheshit nga shkrimi im, perndryshe nuk do ta kisha shkruar fare.
Mbase juve ju duken normale dy lufterat boterore te Gjermanise, dhe mbase nuk ju duken as argument... Nejse, po jua shpjegoj edhe njehere qe te qartesohemi:
Sikur te dilte nje Hitler e te merrte presidencen Amerikane... çfare do t'i ndodhte botes? Mbase keshtu e kuptoni, i dashur...?
Per sa i perket Izraelit, po i kthehem dhe njehere.
Mesà lexova lexova ne shkrimin tuaj, ju jeni antihebrè; mbase e kam gabim, me korrigjoni. Aresyeja eshte e thjeshte, e thoni vete: Izraeli lufton kunder muslimaneve(ose ashtu e konsideroni ju).
Ku duhet te jene kufijte e Izraelit?
I dashur, Izraeli me te drejten qe i takon, nuk ka marre as 1/3 e territoreve qe i takojne, dhe perseri nuk shpall luftera kohe e pa kohe. Lereni tani, e mos te thellohemi, se zgjerimi i kufijve te botes arabe ju duket normal, por t'i jepet Izraelit nje rrip toke ju rendon ne ndergjegje fetare dhe ju duket armiqesi.
Po e perseris, Izraelit me te Drejte i takojne trefishi i tokave qe ka tani.
Izraeli thote qe te krishteret jane antisemite?
Ju duhet ta dini mire qe deri ne Concilus Vaticanus II vete Papati i Vatikanit ishte antiçifut, madje ne kishe kendoheshin edhe kenge kunder Izraelit dhe hidheshin mallkime! U desh te mblidhej Concilus Vaticanus II qe Kisha te nderronte qendrim pas rreth 1700 vjet urrejtjeje! Dhe duhet ta dini mire qe Papati i Romes nenshkroi marreveshje dhe traktate me Gjermanine Naziste. Keto jane ngjarje historike zemra, dhe nuk kane nevoje per komente, sado te turpshme qe te jene.
Te bej nje sqarim te vockel ketu.
Une jam shqiptar, i paster fare, nga nena dhe babai, me gjak dhe me shpirt; dhe nuk kam asnje gjen Izraelit. Mos me konsideroni si Izraelit, se as anetar i fese Hebreè nuk jam. Thjesht per te qene te qarte, Xeni.
Ju thoni gjithashtu qe Evropa eshte me e lashte se Amerika. Shume mire, e pastaj? Edhe Koreja e veriut eshte me e lashte se Amerika... E pastaj?
Sa turp eshte per kete Evrope plake qe te mos kete arritur kurre ne nivelet e Amerikes dhe te demokracise Amerikane. Turp!
Donit te dinit se ne cila vende ka qene Franca?
Ne Algjeri, Libi, Marok, Tunizì, Sahara perendimore, Nigeri, Breg i Fildishte, Liban, Egjipt, Burundi, Ruanda, Zaire, Kamerun, etj etj etj... Pavaresisht se shpesh here jane nderruar pozitat me Anglezet ne disa prej ketyre vendeve. Dhe llogjika nuk eshte per te mbrojtur Ameriken, zemra, por ju duhet ta kuptoni vete, qe te gjitha keto shtete ku ka shkelur Franca nuk kane pare nje dite te bardhe. As edhe nje! Te gjitha kane konflikte te brendshme, luftera civile, varferi, skamje, luftera fetare, gjakderdhje te kote. Le ta duan muslimanet Francen atehere... une nuk them qe ta urrejne. - Armiku i arabeve eshte qyteterimi dhe demokracia amerikane.
(mbase e duan Evropen sepse te gjitha vendet europiane ishin pjesemarres ne Shoah dhe dhane kontributin e tyre per zhdukjen e 6 miljon hebrenjve; perveç Anglise...prandaj Anglia dhe Amerika urrehen!?!?)
Do t'ju lutesha dhe une t'i pergjigjeni kesaj pyetje:
Ku duhet te jene kufijte e Izraelit sipas jush? Dhe Pse Aty? çfare dini ju per Izraelin?
Xeni, nuk kam deshire qe t'i keqkuptoni fjalet e mia... Merrini drejt ato. Mos me vini etiketa kot. Une jam per lirine e te gjitheve, sidomos te kombeve te shtypur, dhe lirine e çdo qenieje njerezore, e te mendimit.

Paqe te gjitheve, edhe lindjes se mesme, e Sirise, Izraelit, Amerikes, Iranit dhe ne rradhe te pare Shqiperise.(edhe juve Xeni     :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:  )

----------


## darwin

> *Pse ne konfliktin Izraelo-arab eshte Izraeli qe ju duket i padrejte?* Po ne Xhamù dhe Kashmir, perseri ju duken muslimanet qe kane te drejte, po ashtu edhe me Indi-Pakistan, edhe ne Timor, Filipine, Indonezì, Malajzì, Cejlon, si ne te gjitha vatrat e tjera te konflikteve boterore ku ne gati 90% te rasteve nje nga palet ne konflikt eshte Islame? *Pse duhet t'u japim te drejte dhe ne kete konflikt arabeve?*



Pronat robo.. shume e thjeshte! andej nga ju mos i thone "Private Property"? .. pa guxo e shkelja ndonjerit? Besoj se e ke shume te qarte idene se cfare te ndodh ne cast nga policia.. Po c'ndodh ne rastet kur perzihesh masivisht nga shtepite dhe dergjesh gjithe jeten neper kampe refugjatesh, sepse TE ESHTE NDALUAR TE KTHEHESH NE PRONAT E TUA?? a nuk te duket jo fort komode si 'drejtesi'?





> ... Izraeli me te drejten qe i takon, nuk ka marre as 1/3 e territoreve qe i takojne, dhe perseri nuk shpall luftera kohe e pa kohe. Lereni tani, e mos te thellohemi, se zgjerimi i kufijve te botes arabe ju duket normal, por t'i jepet Izraelit nje rrip toke ju rendon ne ndergjegje fetare dhe ju duket armiqesi.
> Po e perseris, Izraelit me te Drejte i takojne trefishi i tokave qe ka tani.



te lutem, mos me thuaj qe kjo eshte ajo e drejta i eshte zbritur nga diku lart me jehone.. ose ju tha Moisiut ne mal.. ndonje nga keto te drejtat qe pijne uje, kane?





> Sa turp eshte per kete Evrope plake qe te mos kete arritur kurre ne nivelet e Amerikes dhe te demokracise Amerikane. Turp!



Nivelet e amerikes me te Europes?
 :sarkastik:   :pa dhembe:  

ok, serioz.. Europa o plak, do te jete NE PERJETESI dicka shume me ndryshe se sa _'the american dream and the  fairytale called -the pursuit of happines'_, po dil e shikoje njehere. ndalo ne Amsterdam, ne Zvicer ose Gjermani.. Londer.. ku te duash! Nuk ka vetem juri neper gjyqe dhe cigaren e ndez si njeri ne klub, jo "ne internim".. Ne keto pika eshte me lart Amerika

----------

